# Mountain Ivy - Mount Washington, NH



## sleist

D90 | Sigma 30mm f/1.4


----------



## Centropolis

I would brighten the highlights a bit on this photo.  But don't change the shadows because if you increase the details in the shoadows, the picture will become "too busy".


----------



## ArizonaSun

Nice Contrast, I love  it. Its my favorite when B&W are dark and contrasty, it gives a lot of depth to photos.


----------



## NayLoMo6C

I like the PP in this.

On a side note, over 1600 views and only 2 comments so far? This photo surely surely deserves more than that :roll:


----------



## sleist

WTF ....    6000 views?
Please explain.

Oh, and thanks for the comments!

Steve


----------



## shortpants

Maybe the OP looked at it 5,900 times. 

I wanted to say I'd like to see it brightened up, but it does have a nice silver tone to it the way it is. :thumbup:


----------



## sleist

shortpants said:


> Maybe the OP looked at it 5,900 times.



I like the shot, but not that much ....  
I think I'll just hang it on the wall instead.

Must be hot linked somewhere.  I don't think 6000 people even look in this forum ...
Weird.


----------



## ArizonaSun

I wish my photos got 27k views haha


----------

